# Commercial license questions



## MiBees (Aug 9, 2016)

You can get verification at your Secretary Of State Office. I believe the rules were changed a few years ago that exempted vehicals with a gvw under 24,001 lbs from requiring a DOT number.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

See the decision chart titled "_Do You Need A Commercial Driver’s License_" on page 2 of this Nebraska State Patrol _Truck Guide_ ...
http://www.transportation.nebraska.gov/rpt/pdfs/netruckguide.pdf

Unless you haul haz-mat with that combination, no CDL is required from what I see.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

MiBees said:


> You can get verification at your Secretary Of State Office. I believe the rules were changed a few years ago that exempted vehicals with a gvw under 24,001 lbs from requiring a DOT number.



YIKES!!!! 

Secretary of state has nothing to do with DOT. :scratch:

You may need to have a dot number with as low as 10000lbs of GVW if operating in interstate commerce:

https://cms.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration/do-i-need-usdot-number-1


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

HarryVanderpool said:


> YIKES!!!!
> 
> Secretary of state has nothing to do with DOT. :scratch:
> 
> ...


Yeah we have dot numbers as we have been commercial for 20 years but we have never had more than a tonner so I'm just trying to interpret CDL laws


----------



## MiBees (Aug 9, 2016)

HV, I didn't say it did. The op kinda talked about two separate items 1. CDL which is issued by his Secretary Of State and 2. he referenced vehical GVW which is federal and would fall under the DOT. And yes it makes a difference if operated "interstate" or "intrastate".


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

We drive from Nebraska to California


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

As long as your gross combined weight is under 26k no cdl required in any state.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

MiBees said:


> HV, I didn't say it did. The op kinda talked about two separate items 1. CDL which is issued by his Secretary Of State and 2. he referenced vehical GVW which is federal and would fall under the DOT. And yes it makes a difference if operated "interstate" or "intrastate".


Secretary of State has NOTHING TO DO with CDLs.
CDLs in Nebraska are issued through Nebraska Department of Motor Vehicles.


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> See the decision chart titled "_Do You Need A Commercial Driver’s License_" on page 2 of this Nebraska State Patrol _Truck Guide_ ...
> http://www.transportation.nebraska.gov/rpt/pdfs/netruckguide.pdf
> 
> Unless you haul haz-mat with that combination, no CDL is required from what I see.


Thanks, I was searching allover the DMV website for something like this. Thanks for the answer!


----------



## MiBees (Aug 9, 2016)

HV, I assumed Nebraska did the same as here in Michigan. Here the Secretary Of State issues all motor vehical liscenses and endorsements. We do not have a seperate DMV.


----------

